# PS3 & Pandora



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ah, what a miserable experience. 

Since it does not look like Sony will ever grace us with a Pandora app for the PS3; I was just wondering if anyone has figured out some settings or something to make it less miserable using the PS3 browser.

I am almost tempted to go pick up another BDP-S580 just for Pandora.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry Mark the PS3 browser has been rather disappointing all the way around, personally I feel Sony should either do a major improvement or scrap it all together. It really hasn't been their focal point since the PS3's release and with the updates that have happened since, all the updates seem to focus more on other aspects of the system then the browser.


----------

